# Mystery Plant with bees



## DavesBees (Jun 2, 2009)

Plant detectives start your engines; here is my mystery plant. It is well over my head and is growing with wingstem or yellow ironweed. The blossom is a little horizontal cavity with a brown overhang; if bees were smaller they could fly right in. Can someone tell me what this is?
http://s899.photobucket.com/albums/ac194/DavesBees/


----------



## TWall (May 19, 2010)

Dave,

I don't know what it is. In your pictures it looks like it has a square stem which would put it in the mint family. That narrows it down a little!

Tom


----------



## DavesBees (Jun 2, 2009)

The stem is like three stems held together in the center, so it is a triangle.


----------



## Dave W (Aug 3, 2002)

Simpon's Honey Plant (Scrophulariaceae)


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

Perhaps _Chenopodium album_, or another Chenopodium species.

Update: I think Dave W is correct, it looks like Scrophulariaceae, possibly even _Scrophularia nodosa_.


----------



## DavesBees (Jun 2, 2009)

Bingo! Dave W
Common Figwort - Scrophularia nodosa
Thanks Guys,
It is a honey plant, but I knew that since the bees lead me to it. It is not very attractive but if I can get it to grow I'll plant some.


----------



## DavesBees (Jun 2, 2009)

TWall,
I am eating a large plate of crow on your behalf. The stem is square and is made up of 4 stems held together in the middle. Went back today and found that you were right..square stems.


----------

